# Frozen drain pipes



## sleddoglvr (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey could use some help here. I am in
north east Washington in 36' 5th wheel. 
Never winter camped before so have dine everything 
wrong. Left grey water tank open and now drain
hose frozen and also frozen at connection so can not
disconnect to use other hose. Did not put any skirting
around trailer-did not know about it-now money
real low, can not afford fancy or thick skirting
material. My holding tanks do have heaters. Any ideas on
how to fix my problems. I am 65 year young lady
trying to do this on my own but failing miserably so far. 
Love the rv life but just need help to get thru these
problems. Thanks.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

Knock on a neighbors dorr and ask for help.  Most rvers are glad to help.  Are you saying the big drain pipe is froze and will not let the tank drain?


----------



## sleddoglvr (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

The flex hose attached to main pipe is frozen
and frozen to main pipe. Can't tell if main pipe
is frozen or not. I did ask neighbors and they helped
with my frozen water into trailer but only know how to handle the drain hose after it is defrosted.  I
have heat gun but not sure if it will hurt plastic and would take
a long time in freezing weather if at all. Not even sure if that idea is right. 
time, but not many people and most r only home in evening.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 10, 2009)

RE: Frozen drain pipes



> sleddoglvr - 12/9/2009  5:29 PM
> 
> Hey could use some help here. I am in
> north east Washington in 36' 5th wheel.
> ...



I am pretty close to you.  Yes the temp is low.  Right now it is one degree.  If you send me a private email and let me know where you are, I will try to find you and help out.  I still have the heat tape that I used when I was living in my RV during this same kind of temps.  Will be happy to help out.  -Steve    


 :8ball:


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 10, 2009)

RE: Frozen drain pipes

Steve

You are a good guy..


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

see this why I like RV,ing and the people who RV. Steve you are a great guy to go and help another RV,er out. You just can't an RV,er, they are always willing to help one another out. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

Welcome BRRR

Don't feel bad stick home next door had frozen broken pipes.
Two things to do here. 1. If you can use the heat gun to warm the valve, and I hope your black water tank valve is closed, on the gray water tank, and have the tank heaters on, close the valve. If the black water valve is open you will have to heat and close it too. Then heat the hose attachment area remove the flex hose, this may go so far as having to cut the flex hose off the attaching point. Now we can deal with the flex hose to the dump port. I am sure this too is frozen. with the heat gun melt this to until you can remove the fitting. Now maybe the RV park can get the dump port unfrozen. You may have to cut the attachment off here too. With this method the worst case is you must purchase new flex pipe but you have the attachment parts for each end. Be careful to heat and not melt the valves. 

Good luck

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

Thanks Len,  She is only eight miles from my home.  I have made a date to meet her in the morning.  Wish me luck.  



 :8ball:


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

Try dumping hot water on the connection if possible.


----------



## sleddoglvr (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

Thank you everyone for your help. Steve will be
here about 10:30 today and we will see where we
can go. I do have heat gun and new hose ready. I was
not sure if heat gun was ok to use but thanks for the info. 
U guys r alll super and it is truly appreciated.


----------



## sleddoglvr (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

I wanted to let you all know what a great and caring 
person Steve is. He arrived at my trailer right at 10:30
as he had said and worked on the drain until 1:30. It is 
melting the ice (had to put heat tape and wrap two
long pipes).  He is going to return tomorrow to make sure
that all is draining ok and no further problems. He would not
take one cent for all his work.  YES RV people are terrific people. 
Again I would like to thank you Steve for all you did ???


----------



## C Nash (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

Steve wins the star today.  Good work Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

yea ,, way to go Steve ,, now where else but here would these fine people we have ,, do something like that ,, and i know each and everyone of us would ,, GREAT FORUM GROUP  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

I agree with both NASH and Rod ,,,, just the best on here


----------



## utmtman (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: Frozen drain pipes

Now if you are still in need of skirting go to your local lowes or home depot and get the insulation that is like aluminum foil with plastic between the sheets of foil and they come in 25 foot lengths with different widths from 1 foot to 4 foot and get a roll to go around your rv for skirting.  I am using it on my motor home and I am in single digit weather at night and teens to twentys during the day.  And it has worked good for me so far.  For my 37 foot rig I bought 4 25 foot by 2 foot rolls.  Come summer I will roll it up and put it in storage in case I ever have to winter in the cold again.


----------



## f*** in the cold (Jan 11, 2015)

How are you attaching the insulation to the rv to make the skirting utmtman, we have frozen drain pipe as will here in Pendleton, Indiana.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 11, 2015)

may not get a response from Utmtman
**in the cold. The post was in 09.  Some just use duct tape and some will use snaps.  I have even heard of using bales of hat which would be great but may be a fire hazzard.  Guess you could keep them wet down LOL.  Welcome to the forum


----------

